# New fish



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Gosh, I wish I could take good photos. This fish just came in yesterday after being in the mail for six days. This may be the most striking fish in my collection. It is an Apistogramma cacatuoides "yellow bodied orange flash".









[/IMG]


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

that little dude has the coolest mo-hawk ever. what are they?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Is that a type of dwarf Cuckoo? I was looking at getting a harem, but the ones I looked at were red and blue instead of orange and yellow?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

ron v said:


> It is an Apistogramma cacatuoides "yellow bodied orange flash".


awesome looking little fish ron! i agree leveldrummer, it has an awesome mohawk! lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Awww! They are so cute!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome fish!! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

that is one of the coolest looking fish i have ever seen in my life espeicially because of the mohawk like Leveldrummer said LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

way cool! I really like those little jokers!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Good choice Ron. I hope you get some fry out of them.


----------

